# Wacom pl720 zum zeichnen?



## NOCatius (22. Juni 2008)

Ich habe möglicherweise die Möglichkeit ein wacom PL 720 relativ günstig zu erstehen.
Allerdings brauche ich dieses hauptsächlich für digital Paintings. Weis jemand wie die Zeicheneigenschaften sind und ob sich die Anschaffung lohnt?


----------



## chmee (22. Juni 2008)

Hmm, Wacom und andere bieten es nicht primär wegen der Maleigenschaften an. Trotzdem erkennt es 512 Druckstufen, wie es mit der Neigung ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Hast Du denn schon mal mit einem Tablet gearbeitet ? Bei den Anschaffungskosten würde ich erstmal testen, ob es das sein muß oder ein "einfaches" Tablett in A4-Oversized reicht.

mfg chmee


----------



## NOCatius (22. Juni 2008)

Ich habe jetzt mit einem Aiptek 1200 U gearbeitet und fand die Leistung ungenügend. Auch die koordination zwischen Hand und Auge war durch die Trennung von Arbeitsfläche und Bildschirm relativ schwer.
Auf das PL 720 komme ich nur, da ich dieses deutlich günstiger gebraucht erstehen kann.
Allerdings ist günstiger nicht billig. Vllt. werde ich dann auch wirklich lieber ein reines Zeichentablett im mittleren Preissegment erstehen.


----------

